# Tuve miedo que + referring to something in past with future



## ltruiz45

I was afraid you would not understand me.

Would it be:

Tuve miedo que no me entendarás.

Would entender be the future tense or would it be future subjunctive?


----------



## ltruiz45

Or would it be Tuve miedo que no me entendiera or tuve miedo que no me hubieras entendido.


----------



## xihmai

I would say:

Tuve miedo que no me entendieras


----------



## madafe

Te faltó un "de"


xihmai said:


> I would say:
> 
> Tuve miedo *de* que no me entendieras


----------



## ltruiz45

thank you to you both. 
Madafe why would you place a de in front of que?

Also could you say que + no me hubieras entendido.


----------



## madafe

ltruiz45 said:


> thank you to you both.
> Madafe why would you place a de in front of que?
> 
> Also could you say que + no me hubieras entendido.



No conozco las reglas, solo sé que estoy seguro de que va un "de".

Y no, tampoco es correcto decir:_

Tuve miedo que no me hubieras entendido._


----------



## xihmai

Thank you, Madafe, for correcting my suggestion 

Regarding why we need DE, as far as I know, in Spanish you always say:


tener miedo DE algo, alguien, etc... 

you can just say tengo miedo, but that simply means I am afraid.


----------



## madafe

I would love to give you an explanation, but I know too little of grammar.

There are many experts in this section, but I guess that they are all sleeping right now, so I advice you to wait until tomorrow to get a proper answer.

You can google "queísmo" or "dequeísmo" for more information.


----------



## Aviador

ltruiz45 said:


> […] Madafe why would you place a de in front of que? […]


Because the complement that expresses the cause of the fear is always introduced by a preposition, either _de_ or _a_: _Tener miedo *a* la oscuridad_; _Tener miedo *de* la oscuridad_. We say _tener miedo *de* algo_ or _tener miedo *a* algo_, not _tener miedo algo_.
If the complement is a subordinated clause, it works exactly the same: _Tuve miedo *de* que no me hubieras entendido_.


----------



## ltruiz45

Aviado

I was told above you could not use "_Tuve miedo *de* que no me hubieras entendido_." is this correct? or can you say it this way? If not can anyone offer me a reason as to why?


----------



## madafe

ltruiz45 said:


> Aviado
> 
> I was told above you could not use "_Tuve miedo *de* que no me hubieras entendido_." is this correct? or can you say it this way? If not can anyone offer me a reason as to why?



No, on the contrary. You are supposed to say "Tuve miedo de".

Your question was:



ltruiz45 said:


> "Also could you say que + no me hubieras entendido."



And I said no because you would be omitting that "de" again.

Maybe I misunderstood the question.


----------



## ltruiz45

I apologize madafe

I understand the use of "de" now and I wondering would these two sentences be ok to use in this situation and if so do they actually mean something slightly different?

1) _Tuve miedo *de* que no me hubieras entendido
2) Tuve miedo de que no me entendieras_


----------



## ltruiz45

Also madafe maybe you could help me with this although this does not apply to the topic at hand. I have always said Me alegro que + subjunctive and I am just thinking should de go there also or is de limited to tener


----------



## madafe

ltruiz45 said:


> 1) _Tuve miedo *de* que no me hubieras entendido
> 2) Tuve miedo de que no me entendieras_



Ambas están bien, y en la primera oración interpreto que la acción de entender ocurre más en el pasado que en la segunda.



ltruiz45 said:


> I have always said Me alegro que + subjunctive and I am just thinking should de go there also or is de limited to tener



También lleva "de":

Me alegro *de* que...

Muchos verbos requieren la forma "de que" por alguna razón.


----------



## echinocereus

Hi, Itruiz45, your two sentences are very different in meaning. 

Tuve miedo de que no me hubieras entendido.  =  I was afraid that you had not understood me.
Tuve miedo de que no me entendieras.  =  I was afraid that you didn’t _(or wouldn’t)_ understand me.

The matter of required and optional “de” or other prepositions after a verb _(as alegrarse de) _ or verb/noun expression _(tener miedo de)_ is a thornier issue.  If you see in a vocabulary list or in a dictionary that a verb does or may take a preposition before its object, the safest thing for us anglophones to do is to use that preposition before any object after that verb or verb/noun expression, whether it be an object noun or object clause.  While some expressions allow the optional use of a preposition before a clause, others require it.  Note then that it will not be incorrect to include that prepostion, but with some expressions it will always be incorrect to leave it out.  Solution:  Use that “optional” preposition any time there is an object for the expression.  

That is the “short story,” Itruiz45.  Hope it helps.


----------



## madafe

echinocereus said:


> Hi, Itruiz45, your two sentences are very different in meaning.
> 
> Tuve miedo de que no me hubieras entendido.  =  I was afraid that you had not understood me.
> Tuve miedo de que no me entendieras.  =  I was afraid that you didn’t _(or wouldn’t)_ understand me.
> 
> The matter of required and optional “de” or other prepositions after a verb _(as alegrarse de) _ or verb/noun expression _(tener miedo de)_ is a thornier issue.  If you see in a vocabulary list or in a dictionary that a verb does or may take a preposition before its object, the safest thing for us anglophones to do is to use that preposition before any object after that verb or verb/noun expression, whether it be an object noun or object clause.  While some expressions allow the optional use of a preposition before a clause, others require it.  Note then that it will not be incorrect to include that prepostion, but with some expressions it will always be incorrect to leave it out.  Solution:  Use that “optional” preposition any time there is an object for the expression.
> 
> That is the “short story,” Itruiz45.  Hope it helps.



Hola.

Espero no haber entendido mal tu respuesta.

La preposición "de" no es opcional salvo excepciones. A veces va con un verbo y a veces no. Sí sería incorrecto incluir la preposición cuando no corresponde.

De hecho, cuando se agrega la preposición "de" sin hacer falta, el error se llama dequeísmo, y cuando se eliminina siendo necesaria se llama queísmo.


----------



## echinocereus

I'm sorry, Madafe, I guess I did a poor job of explaining myself.  I always use "de" or another preposition when I learn that it is used after a verb or verb/noun expression, but I know that some Spanish speakers leave out that preposition in certain cases and it is considered acceptable - or I thought it was considered acceptable.  I was recommending to Itruiz45 that he always use that preposition - when he finds it listed after a verb or verb/noun combination even though sometimes the list may have the preposition in parentheses which may indicate "optional" - so as not to run the risk of crossing the line into unidiomatic Spanish.  I believe you did say, Madafe, that the preposition is not optional, EXCEPT FOR EXCEPTIONS.  I think I was thinking of those exceptions.  Perhaps I should have stopped with telling our OP that he should use that required preposition before any object, be it noun or noun clause.  Sorry again for the confusion.


----------



## madafe

Asunto aclarado entonces.


----------



## echinocereus

Gracias a ti por tu compasión.


----------



## Peterdg

madafe said:


> Muchos verbos requieren la forma "de que" por alguna razón.


La regla es bastante simple: si es posible sustituir a la subordinada con un sustantivo y si ese sustantivo requiere una preposición, la subordinada también la requiere.

Me alegro *de* algo --->  Me alegro *de* que ...
Tengo miedo *de* algo ---> Tengo miedo *de* que ...

Sólo conozco una (1) excepción en la que se admite la adición de la preposición "de" sin que el sustantivo lo requiera y es con construcciones con el verbo *dar*: _dar rabia, pena, vergüenza, ... que/de que..._


----------



## Rasmus1504

Para volver al tema original solo quería agregar que también se puede decir "tuve miedo de que no me fueras/fueses a entender".


----------



## chileno

Rasmus1504 said:


> Para volver al tema original solo quería agregar que también se puede decir "tuve miedo de que no me fueras/fueses a entender".



Iba a agregar esa!  la cual expresa algo para el futuro... pero todavía queda esta otra:

"tuve miedo de que no me entenderías" = I was afraid you would not understand.


----------



## madafe

Peterdg said:


> La regla es bastante simple: si es posible sustituir a la subordinada con un sustantivo y si ese sustantivo requiere una preposición, la subordinada también la requiere.
> 
> Me alegro *de* algo --->  Me alegro *de* que ...
> Tengo miedo *de* algo ---> Tengo miedo *de* que ...
> 
> Sólo conozco una (1) excepción en la que se admite la adición de la preposición "de" sin que el sustantivo lo requiera y es con construcciones con el verbo *dar*: _dar rabia, pena, vergüenza, ... que/de que..._



Gracias.


----------



## madafe

chileno said:


> "Tuve miedo *de* que no me entenderías" = I was afraid you would not understand.



Hola.

Sinceramente esa oración con condicional para mí no tiene sentido.


----------



## xihmai

Estoy de acuerdo con madafe. Esta oración tampoco me hace sentido.



chileno said:


> Iba a agregar esa!  la cual expresa algo para el futuro... pero todavía queda esta otra:
> 
> "tuve miedo que no me entenderías" = I was afraid you would not understand.


----------



## Rasmus1504

Yo también aprendí que aunque usarías el condicional (para expresar un futuro en el pasado) en una frase subordinada que no exige el subjuntivo no puedes usar este mismo condicional si la oración subordinada exige el subjuntivo.

Por ejemplo: Pensé que no entenderías

pero no: no pensé que entenderías.


----------



## Aviador

xihmai said:


> […] Esta oración tampoco me hace sentido.


Uf, xihmai. Parece que tu contacto con el inglés en Texas te jugó una mala pasada. En castellano decimos que *algo tiene sentido para alguien*, no que _hace sentido_ como en inglés (_to make sense_).


----------



## xihmai

¡Absolutamente Aviador! me quedé pensando en la construcción de mi oración pero no caí en la cuenta de mi error sino hasta ahora que me lo haces ver. ¡Gracias! 




Aviador said:


> Uf, xihmai. Parece que tu contacto con el inglés en Texas te jugó una mala pasada. En castellano decimos que *algo tiene sentido para alguien*, no que _hace sentido_ como en inglés (_to make sense_).


----------



## juan2937

ltruiz45 said:


> I was afraid you would not understand me.
> Would it be:
> Tuve miedo que no me entendarás.
> Would entender be the future tense or would it be future subjunctive?



Tuve miedo de que no me *entenderías*
Tuve miedo de que no me *entendieras*


----------



## Lurrezko

juan2937 said:


> Tuve miedo de que no me *entenderías*
> Tuve miedo de que no me *entendieras*



En mi tierra ese condicional no acaba de encajar, quizá sea un asunto regional. Para contextualizar, quizá sea útil trasladar los tiempos a sus equivalentes cuando el verbo principal está en presente:

_Tengo miedo de que no me entiendas.
Tuve miedo de que no me entendieras.

Tengo miedo de que no me entenderás.
Tuve miedo de que no me entenderías._

¿A usted le suena bien el segundo par? Sólo por curiosidad.

Un saludo


----------



## chileno

Lurrezko said:


> _
> 
> Tengo miedo de que no me entenderás.
> Tuve miedo de que no me entenderías._
> 
> ¿A usted le suena bien el segundo par? Sólo por curiosidad.
> Un saludo



Y hasta viéndolo nuevamente:

Tengo miedo. 
¿De qué?
De que no me vas a entender

Tuve miedo. 
¿De qué?
De que no me ibas a entender

Tuve miedo. 
¿De qué?
De que no me entenderías.

Todavía mal.


----------



## Lurrezko

Debe de ser regional, mi amigo chileno, porque aun en tus ejemplos para mí lo natural es el subjuntivo:

_Tengo miedo de que no me vayas a entender.
Tuve miedo de que no me fueras a entender.

_Un saludo


----------



## juan2937

Lurrezko said:


> En mi tierra ese condicional no acaba de encajar, quizá sea un asunto regional. Para contextualizar, quizá sea útil trasladar los tiempos a sus equivalentes cuando el verbo principal está en presente:
> 
> _Tengo miedo de que no me entiendas.
> Tuve miedo de que no me entendieras.
> 
> Tengo miedo de que no me entenderás.
> Tuve miedo de que no me entenderías._
> ¿A usted le suena bien el segundo par? Sólo por curiosidad.
> Un saludo



El condicional o *pospretérito*, así se llama pue es el futuro del pasado. Esa es su función.

_Tengo miedo de que no me entenderás. /entendieras/entenderías (futuro hipotético)
Tuve miedo de que no me entenderías._ /entendieras/entenderías.

Todas correctas. Vale recordar que el verbo es el pasado simple = TUVE.


----------



## chileno

Lurrezko said:


> Debe de ser regional, mi amigo chileno, porque aun en tus ejemplos para mí lo natural es el subjuntivo:
> 
> _Tengo miedo de que no me vayas a entender.
> Tuve miedo de que no me fueras a entender.
> 
> _Un saludo



Te entiendo, y para mí también el subjuntivo me sale más "natural", pero estaría mal gramaticalmente decirlo con el condicional?

juan2937 (llegaremos a ese papa?)   al parecer está de acuerdo y parece saber de gramática. Yo de gramática, nada.


----------

